# Im so happy



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy laughing ha ha ha









Look i can touch my nose with my tongue


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous photos! Buddy couldn't look more 'at home' if he tried. 

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I love him and I want him!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Those beautiful pics put mine to shame! he is oh so scrummylishious! His eyes are stunning,love your Orange dogs x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks im sure he'll have a wee up those in no time !

Just put his collar on ,he freaked out a bit now its back to chewing my rug!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie loves her Kong Wubba,maybe try one of those? Filled a kong with peanut butter yesterday but she didnt like it,Have started NI today


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea my cousins cockapoo didnt like peanut butter ,maybe try some on your finger first to get themused to it??

I know your not suppose to but prehaps still put some of the orijen in her kong as well as NI just while she gets used to it?

I have a wubba but not given it him yet as im trying to get him just to chew plastic kongs,so he dosnt chew furniture and clothes etc,mind you it's not working yet!!!

I order a massive bag of kibble coz it worked out cheaper think he may still be getting through it by the time he's 6mths !!

Not starting NI till its all gone ,let me know how it goes .


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Will post a pic of her poo! Dont worry will be out of focus(due to rubbish camera) so not too graphic....only joking!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

hes so scrummy :smile2:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Will post a pic of her poo! Dont worry will be out of focus(due to rubbish camera) so not too graphic....only joking!


Ha ha ha no pictures needed thanks will make do with discription ta

My pics are only good coz for my 40th i brought myself a SLR camera ,thing is dont know how to use it so just stick it on automatic ha ha Have been meaning to go on course but never got round to it.

Can highly recommend the Lumix digital cameras i have one of these compact ones too it has a fantastic zoom.

Mind you JD has best camera their lense is alot better then mine

OMG OMG OMG im sat on sofa Buddy underneath yet again gone to sleep and he's done another smelly F**T!!!! jesus this cant be normal??

I maybe switching to NI sooner then i thought !!

Mind you it will help with my diet ,i feel sick now!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Come on Pixie! Smelly farts needed,going to a wedding in 2 weeks and need to get into my dress...ha ha


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Donna, Buddy is fab 
Izzy wasn't impressed with the Kong - filled it with banana, peanut butter and a wee bit soft cheese (neither was Phoebe, never had one before) Will try a bit on my finger and see if she likes peanut butter that way, then try again. I'm going to make liver cake later too.
Izzy didn't mind having her collar on, only put it on when we went out though. Going to try walking her on the lead in the garden later


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Pixie FART FART come on !!!

Buddy loves his dried liver treats there fantastic so im sure liver cake will go down a treat ha ha


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Donna, Buddy is fab
> Izzy wasn't impressed with the Kong - filled it with banana, peanut butter and a wee bit soft cheese (neither was Phoebe, never had one before) Will try a bit on my finger and see if she likes peanut butter that way, then try again. I'm going to make liver cake later too.
> Izzy didn't mind having her collar on, only put it on when we went out though. Going to try walking her on the lead in the garden later


How did she go on the lead


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Buddy looks to be having a whale of a time.... Becky looking forward to your posts of Pixie Poo... ooh that sounds like a nick name lol x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ha Ha Pixie poo! She has just done one in the garden(she has been amazing only 1 wee in house and NO poos in house....yet!) But it is dark and will pick it up in morning so will report back! She is a bit hit and miss with NI at the moment hasnt eaten all that much today


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder if its the change in texture x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

May well be,its so sticky and thick i think she finds it hard to eat,but she has eaten some and prefers it cold,also i cant believe it but she seems to be sitting for treats,is this too early? or she is very clever


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

She's clever she's clever!!!

Ive been trying to teach Buddy ,when he's carm!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> How did she go on the lead


The rain came, so we had to postpone....
Haven't tried any training yet, we could start that today I was going to make liver cake last night but I didn't have any eggs, so we'll make that and then try a bit of lead training and sitting


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Donna .. when I saw the name of your thread ... I had to look... 

You deserve to be happy with Buddy.. he looks a great dog!!!

Honey does that cockapoo laugh/ smile look like Buddy... we think she looks like the Joker


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy meets my niece


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwww he is gorgeous and will grow into a beautiful adult too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> That's absolutely gorgeous


Same thoughts here x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Again another lovely photo from you!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Becky your slacking you need to change your pitapatta


----------



## Stuard (Aug 2, 2011)

Lolx.
Its nice effort man.Every one should appreciate you.Carry on.


----------

